# Our puppy



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

One of these cute little bundles of fur will be our puppy. We'll be meeting them in two weeks time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So cute! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks 

Not sure how I got that video posted twice, made a real hash of it and don't know how to fix it.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

So cute! Makes me want another one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh Congratulaions, they're beautiful.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you planning on getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

We'll be getting a little girl


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You should post on the thread I created for the March 2011 puppies! My little guy was born on the 27th!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

I smell puppy breath! :banana:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So cute - thanks for sharing


----------

